

Ask HN: DefCON 18? - aohtsab

Is anyone going to DefCON this year? This is my first time - a bit nervous - but really getting excited from all the information I learn. Have you ever gone / are going?
======
RevRal
Sweet, that looks interesting.

I have some friends in Vegas I haven't seen a while. Could be fun.

